# hi everyone!



## bullylover (Apr 14, 2014)

i just wanted to introduce myself  im kelly and i am getting two female ball python babies later on today  we have 3 dogs and a bearded dragon....Two staffys are called leia and kay, british bulldog called bane and a 3 year old beardie called horace  
are two new additions will be named rogue and nagini  well i just wanted to say hi and hope to speak to you all soon xx


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey Kelly :thumbsup:

How are the new additions settling in?? Are they any particular morph & do you have pictures ???


----------

